# For all yawl gearheads...



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*This ol boy sounds like a Baptist Preacher on his day off and workin as a car salesman but I like his message!!!!!!*


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Interesting find Hozay, but these guys are sure going about things the hard way, lots of automotive diesels out there, if you remove the EPA handicaps from them they preform just as well or better, Anyone considering a diesel swap should look for old bread trucks with BT4 cummins(designed by case so they kind of fit the ag motor thing) Again thanks for posting this a good example of what can be done with some knowhow and perserverance :2thumb:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> Interesting find Hozay, but these guys are sure going about things the hard way, lots of automotive diesels out there, if you remove the EPA handicaps from them they preform just as well or better, Anyone considering a diesel swap should look for old bread trucks with BT4 cummins(designed by case so they kind of fit the ag motor thing) Again thanks for posting this a good example of what can be done with some knowhow and perserverance :2thumb:


I thought they were very noisy... my cummins is very quiet...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The first one in his video was a ford 3 cyl (I have one in my backhoe and it is loud), plus it has tubular exhaust (header) and no muffler, the less cylinders feeding the exhaust the harsher the sound is on our ears, plus you cummins is turbo charged, that breaks up the sound pulses
Your Baptist preacher comparison is right on the mark


----------

